# Mill Right model 529 router table



## gtrboy77 (Feb 12, 2012)

Anybody ever heard of Mill Right router table? It was produced in the late 90's/early 2000's by Ironwood brand tools and Positive Position Inc. I believe they were sold exclusively via mail order. I recently aquired it from an older gentleman that is retiring from woodworking from over 60 years due to health problems. He gave me all of the attachments and I can't find any info on how to use them or set them up. I've included a pic. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 15, 2012)

*Model 529*



gtrboy77 said:


> Anybody ever heard of Mill Right router table? It was produced in the late 90's/early 2000's by Ironwood brand tools and Positive Position Inc. I believe they were sold exclusively via mail order. I recently aquired it from an older gentleman that is retiring from woodworking from over 60 years due to health problems. He gave me all of the attachments and I can't find any info on how to use them or set them up. I've included a pic. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


I have one that I still use. It is quite a router table. The company must have gone out of business though because I have never been able to find any mention of them on the internet. I have the manual but it is over 75 pages so it will take a while to scan.


----------



## gtrboy77 (Feb 12, 2012)

Mayhem said:


> I have one that I still use. It is quite a router table. The company must have gone out of business though because I have never been able to find any mention of them on the internet. I have the manual but it is over 75 pages so it will take a while to scan.


Oh, that is so awesome! I didn't think that I'd ever be able to find anyone that had one. Let me know if/when you get it all scanned in. I can pay you if you'd like. My email is [email protected] Thanks a bunch!


----------



## gtrboy77 (Feb 12, 2012)

That's awesome! I didn't think I'd find anyone that had one or even the manual. Let me know when you get it all scanned in. I can pay you if you'd like. Thanks!


----------



## EndGrained (Jan 16, 2015)

*MILL RIGHT router table "HELP"*



gtrboy77 said:


> Anybody ever heard of Mill Right router table? It was produced in the late 90's/early 2000's by Ironwood brand tools and Positive Position Inc. I believe they were sold exclusively via mail order. I recently aquired it from an older gentleman that is retiring from woodworking from over 60 years due to health problems. He gave me all of the attachments and I can't find any info on how to use them or set them up. I've included a pic. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


Hi,

I joined this forum today in hopes of finding out the same information you have asked for help.

Please share with me what you have been able to source to date.

Regards,

George


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

It would be great if you added the scanned copy to our manuals forum in case someone else is looking for a copy. 

When the Mill Right came out I was very interested in it, but I wouldn't spend the money until I could see one in person. They never had it in any of the woodworking shows, at least not in my area, and nobody that I knew had a Mill Right. Then the company folded. I still have never seen one.

Last year a guy had one for sale in the classified section here, but he wanted almost full price for it, and he was far away from me. Looking back in the classifieds, anyone wanting one might check to see if he still has it. A search should bring up the post.

Charley


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't recall ever seeing one, so I have attached an old write-up about the table. Looks very interesting. I don't think I would have room in my shop to dedicate the space for one, but still quite interesting.


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 15, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> It would be great if you added the scanned copy to our manuals forum in case someone else is looking for a copy.
> 
> When the Mill Right came out I was very interested in it, but I wouldn't spend the money until I could see one in person. They never had it in any of the woodworking shows, at least not in my area, and nobody that I knew had a Mill Right. Then the company folded. I still have never seen one.
> 
> ...


The manual has been uploaded for a while but is not that easy to find. Maybe a moderator could move it to a more intuitive section. The location is General Woodworking/Power Tool Manuals/Other Specialty Manuals. I haven't been on this forum for a while but was using my Mill Right today so I thought I would check in. I am still very satisfied with mine and use it fairly regularly. The only real problem I have had is with the clamp handles breaking. In the attached picture you can see the handles that have broken. I tried to strengthen the remaining ones with a little JB Weld. It is not pretty but I hope it works. I have searched for replacements but haven't found any yet. I am not really sure what to call them in my searches. Anybody have any suggestions? I am sure there is a technical term for them but don't know what it is.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mark--any chance a multi-lobe knob with through threads would work? Something like these:
McMaster-Carr

These threaded handles look more like the originals:
McMaster-Carr

I'd guess that either style would allow you to put plenty of torque to hold the clamps in place, but the star knobs might be a little less obtrusive. Hope that helps get you moving in the right direction.

earl


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 15, 2012)

Earl,

Of the two I think the second example would be the best. I was hoping to find something closer to what I have. I took apart the clamp so you can see that it is just a 5" long bolt with the "cast iron? Pot metal? 9/16" slip wrench" that sits on a bushing. To tighten the clamp you lift up on the wrench to engage the bolt head. Other wise the wrench sits down off the bolt head and rotates freely.

Mark


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I would just keep a 9/16 socket wrench handy. A good wrench handle and 9/16 socket would be a fairly cheap investment. Those original wrenches look to me like a poor design and not worth trying to fix, certainly not with JB Weld. You could take them to a local machine shop/welding service and see what they think about repairing them, but I think the dedicated socket wrench is a better idea. I do MIG, TIG, and stick welding and I would not try to fix them. They don't look like a good design to start with, that I could fix to make them last, probably not even as long as they lasted the first time. The heat of welding can change metal properties significantly, and JB Weld is nowhere near strong enough for this.

Charley


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd be willing to bet that McMaster-Carr has something similar, but it would take some additional searching. Seeing the picture disassembled, the cheapest star knobs available are designed to accept a user-supplied nut or bolt and if they are drilled through might work. Keeping a nut-driver handy would work for me--but i'm used to reaching for an allen wrench all the time anyway. 

Good luck.
earl


----------



## EndGrained (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,

Interesting to read about your issue with the handles breaking. When I took delivery of my unit it had been dissembled for shipping, and it was only upon re-assembly that I discovered a broken handle. I've since attempted to source (online) a new handle but have not been successful to date. That said, my gut tells me that that there were not of lot of these units sold, and it's very unlikely that original parts will ever come to the market.
Further too, this time last week after spending more than a day becoming familiar with the 529 and the Elu plunge router that came together as a purchase, I powered it up and trimmed up some end grained cutting boards. Frankly, I was amazed! 

This unit is definitely going to be a keeper so I've engineered a dust collection system and since crafted an offset wrench to facilitate above the table bit changes. These were time well spent projects.

As is, I'm expecting a new Dewalt 611PK router in the mail today....let the fun begin!!

Cheers,

George


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 15, 2012)

Other than the handles breaking I have been pretty happy with the quality of the unit. I can live with using a socket wrench to tighten the clamps. I was hoping to find replacements but like you I don't think there were a lot of these sold so if thee handles were specific to the Mill Right then there is not much hope of finding originals. Here is my latest project that was partially made with the help of the Mill Right. It is an Aggravation board game. There are 7 different types of wood used.


----------



## BTimmer (Feb 7, 2015)

What about using a long allen bolt to replace the bolts? I doubt that an allen wrench would break.

Tim in Burien


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Not sure why I can't post a link but try and cut and paste http://www.grainger.com/product/KIPP-Adjustable-Handle-3GHH2?s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/3GHG7_AS01?$smthumb$


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 15, 2012)

BTimmer said:


> What about using a long allen bolt to replace the bolts? I doubt that an allen wrench would break.
> 
> Tim in Burien


That is not a bad idea and I will give it a try. I am not going to spend any more time trying to exactly replace the handles I have. I was just thinking it would be nice to keep it original but I now I am just going to get something that works. Thanks everyone for you suggestions.


----------



## jdschn16 (Nov 7, 2016)

Mayhem said:


> I have one that I still use. It is quite a router table. The company must have gone out of business though because I have never been able to find any mention of them on the internet. I have the manual but it is over 75 pages so it will take a while to scan.


Hello,
I picked up a Mill Right model 529 yesterday--just because it looked like an incredibly solid router table, for a great price.
I see that you might have access to a user manual for this versatile machine.
How might I entice you to provide an electronic copy of that manual?

[email protected]


----------



## gtrboy77 (Feb 12, 2012)

Read the first page of this thread. The manual has been uploaded and it is on this site. See the first page for location.


----------



## Capt. Dave (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello. I am willing to pay you for a copy of the Mill Right 529 manual if you did scan it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

There copy of the manual in the manual section of the forum
http://www.routerforums.com/other-specialty-manuals/36853-mill-right-model-529-router-table.html


----------



## LawrenceMathon (Jun 7, 2020)

Please send me a copy of the manual. Email: [email protected] Cell phone: 314-683-7442 Lawrence Mathon Willing to pay for your trouble Thanks


----------

